# Invisible



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

See her?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

How about now?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I dont actually know what she is. These are from two different pictures. In the first one, she was doing some kind of "injured bird dance" like a killdeer will do. Thats the only reason I even saw her at all. I was sitting in my kayak and heard this rustling behind me in the grass. Some kind of rail maybe?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I hate to bump my own thread but I am still curious about this secretive bird. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the guys on the hunting board call tell you what kind, but it's definately a duck. If it has orange feet, it's a wood duck.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

MsAddicted said:


> I dont actually know what she is. These are from two different pictures. In the first one, she was doing some kind of "injured bird dance" like a killdeer will do. Thats the only reason I even saw her at all. I was sitting in my kayak and heard this rustling behind me in the grass. Some kind of rail maybe?


Looks like a Rail.....


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

My best guess of what I think the bird would look like based on lines and colors if most of the grass was removed.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey thats good grayfish. I really didnt think it was a duck Mont but I guess she could have been. The bill appeared heavy and pointed which made me think more along the lines of a rail. I never did see the feet though. Huh, maybe I should put it on the hunting board, never though of that.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

It is the rare and endangered brush bellied woodpecker I believe. Great capture


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Rail or ganniule


----------



## TILT (Feb 13, 2007)

Mont, it is definitely not a duck and Wood Ducks don't have orange feet.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

This bird is a Virginia Rail


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Found this picture that looks a lot alike the one in your picture. I may have not got the bill right. It is a picture of a Clapper Rail.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I think you've got it! Thanks Grayfish. Thats kind of what I thought she was but I havent ever seen one.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

MsAddicted said:


> I think you've got it! Thanks Grayfish. Thats kind of what I thought she was but I havent ever seen one.


I believe you bird is the Clapper Rail. Thanks for posting it. It gave me a chance to practice a bit.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

either a clapper or a king......


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Bird*

Great capture. Hows Byron?
SH


----------

